# Booster fans and lint traps



## Badeeba (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a dental office that wants to incorporate a booster fan and lint trap (fantech) to increase the maximum distance of their dryer duct.  I know these dropped out of the residential code, and were never in the mechanical code.  Allowed under alternate methods and materials?  Allowed under the code?  Not allowed?  Why?  Why not?


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps

I have yet to be given (when I asked for it) a listing for the booster fan - yes, the motors are UL listed, but no listing, or indications from a testing lab that the fans are compliant with IAPMO or IMC.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps

We have used this product to increase dryer length

http://www.dryer-ell.com/dryer_vent_duc ... arison.htm


----------



## brudgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps



			
				Badeeba said:
			
		

> I have a dental office that wants to incorporate a booster fan and lint trap (fantech) to increase the maximum distance of their dryer duct.  I know these dropped out of the residential code, and were never in the mechanical code.  Allowed under alternate methods and materials?  Allowed under the code?  Not allowed?  Why?  Why not?


A test report or engineering would be a marginally reasonable requirement.

In my opinion, the booster fan is probably a better solution than a long throw dryer which may be replaced with the cheapest on sale model after a year or two of commercial use.

Relocating the dryer is an even better solution.


----------



## north star (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps

*I am assuming that your dental office has a residential grade type of dryer and wants to*

*install a residential grade type of booster fan.    Something to consider is the matching*

*of the correct [ booster ] fan to the correct type of dryer.   EX:  A Maytag fan to a*

*Maytag dryer,  or a Kenmore fan to a Kenmore dryer, etc.   The mixing and matching*

*of non-similar equipment could void the warranty, but I'm guessing that the dentist*

*doesn't care about all of that mumbo jumbo.*

*As Vegas Paul has indicated, the motors typically are not code approved.    Certainly*

*ask for all of the documentation that you can get on the booster fans.  How long of*

*an exhaust ducting are we talking about anyway?   :?:*


----------



## Badeeba (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps

It is a residential dryer, the dryer run is about 60' and the booster fan is by a separate manufacturer.  The installation manual for the dryer gives no mention of a booster fan as a solution.  The fan is activated by a pressure switch.  Also I am curious about the feasability of installing a lint trap in any condition.  There is nothing in the IMC about this that I can see.  If installed what are the requirements.


----------



## north star (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps

*I do not have any personal experience with the ' lint trapped type ' of installation.*

*You may want to do some research via the internet to see what's out there.*

*Also, ask the proposed installer of the booster fan or lint trap to provide you*

*with as much information as you need to make a determination.*

*Dr. J,  hearthman, and others may be able to provide some more detailed*

*information on this topic.   Sorry, I could not help you!     *


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps



			
				vegas paul said:
			
		

> I have yet to be given (when I asked for it) a listing for the booster fan - yes, the motors are UL listed, but no listing, or indications from a testing lab that the fans are compliant with IAPMO or IMC.


I agree with Paul. I have never found a listed booster fan assembly. Found some that said they were listed but when you looked at the paperwork only various parts were listed not the assembled appliance. No listing no use.


----------



## earshavewalls (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps

We have had these submitted a few times (because of a poor design for the laundry room location) and have denied their use each time. There is no provision for these units in any of the codes. None of the appliances that are available are listed for use in the USA (found one that was approved for use in Canada). I had a mechanical engineer provide calcs and upsized the ducting in lieu of the fan. The point is, with a decent design, you don't need to worry about the distance factor. Otherwise, they can get a ductless dryer that reduces the moisture to condensate that drains into the washer box. Trying to come up with solutions to problems created by poor design is working backwards. Correct the design and your problems go away.

Have the dentist provide a COMMERCIAL appliance that is factory listed for a longer duct........or he can send his laundry out.

Sometimes you just can't get there from here..........


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Booster fans and lint traps

The Commentary to the 2006 IMC (oh-oh theres that word again) alludes to the fact that dryer exhaust may be vented into a shaft that leads directly tot he outside and also indicates that the vent in the shaft must be interconnected in such a way as to prevent the dryer from working unless the exhaust fan in the shaft is activated and providing contiusous air flow through the shaft.  Section 504.2.


----------

